# Low dose dnp fat loss cycle. Some thoughts or advice



## Sp4rky99 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi new to the forum looking some advice or thoughts on my cycle please,

on mon I'm starting a 12 week fat loss cycle,here's my cycle,plea tell me if you think it's g2g

Mon an thurs 1.5ml tren test

t3 50 or 100mcg daily

dnp 125mg for first week

keto diet an carb up meal last meal on sun

weigh myself every sun morning

50-60min cardio 6.30am mon to fri walking dogs at night...

should I take 50 or 100 t3 daily,should take in morning empty stomach an ifs 100 take both tabs together or 12 hours apart

starting 125mg dnp if all ok upping o 250mg daily,should I take 125 every 12 hours,an wen is best time to take before bed or morning

read ausbuilt post 125/250 daily,gonna try stay on dnp 10 weeks so il have 2 weeks to clear outta my system as I'm for ayia napa

hope fully some one can let me no if looks ok or change something

thanks an sorry for all the questions

regards


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Its up to you at the end of the day but im getting excellent results with the following....

- 125mg of DNP in morning then again before bed.

- 100mcg of T3 as found 50mcg wasnt having enough effect - i take all in one go first thing in morning.

- Im not doing cardio yet but will be soon but still getting great results.

- low carb 6 days, high carb 1 day.

- Dont forget the taurine, electrolytes, multi vits and shed load of water each day.


----------



## Sp4rky99 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi cheers for reply,how many weeks you been on an much you lost,an you felling ok with the dnp..think that's a good dose from wot iv been reading about an for long periods.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

last cycle was 3 weeks and lost 10kg.

Have just started another cycle literally on tuesday, lost 1kg so far.

Feel fine, no problems at all just a warm glow which is good as was feeling damn cold all the time.


----------



## Sp4rky99 (Feb 13, 2013)

How much taurine electrolyte muliti vit an water you takin daily,gonna weight myself every sun morning,fingers crossed all be ok..you taken any thing else with the dnp/t3


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> last cycle was 3 weeks and lost 10kg.
> 
> Have just started another cycle literally on tuesday, lost 1kg so far.
> 
> Feel fine, no problems at all just a warm glow which is good as was feeling damn cold all the time.


Gonna run something similar to the OP's.

Off topic, but where is your sig from? Raaaicce caaeekk, northern accent iirc lol, cant remember where from was funny though.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks good to me OP.

How much you hoping to lose over the eight weeks?


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

How about first trying DNP for 2 weeks on 200mg a day with 50mcg ED T3?

12 weeks is a looooong period.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

@Johny85 how can someone tell if they are taking too much T3? Ive been on 100mcg a day and am thinking this might be overdoing it, are there any symptoms that could indicate that its too much. Today have dropped to 50mcg.


----------



## Johny85 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> @Johny85 how can someone tell if they are taking too much T3? Ive been on 100mcg a day and am thinking this might be overdoing it, are there any symptoms that could indicate that its too much. Today have dropped to 50mcg.


100mcg is considered as the edge, above that you'll be burning a lot of muscle too as for 'weightloss'. Actually, while being on DNP, 25mcg should be sufficient, as that will [more or less] replace your natural levels of T3 in your body [DNP stops the natural T3 conversion]. However, as you are in for fat loss, and your thyroid stops even with the lowest dose of T3 supplementation, you might as well take 50mcg, 75mcg, ... , of T3 in order to increase your fat loss. If you are on a high dose of T3 for too long, you will experience these symptoms: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperthyroidism#Symptoms_and_signs. Please mind: I didn't specify what high dose and too long is, as I am not an expert nor docter.


----------



## Sp4rky99 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm starting the 125mg dnp on we'd night mate so il keep use posted,if all ok an no sides il put it up to 125mg every 12hours

Read a lot of blogs an advise from ausbuilt,an a low dose over a longer period of time is the way to go with less sides..il tell u this time net week..


----------



## Sp4rky99 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thunderstruck. Did you not have any loss skin at that fast rate of fat loss

10kg in 3 weeks a lot


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Sp4rky99 said:


> Thunderstruck. Did you not have any loss skin at that fast rate of fat loss
> 
> 10kg in 3 weeks a lot


nope because i kept weight training very heavy, alot of people hwo get loose skin to crappy diets like weight watchers or slimming world where they lose all their muscle too.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Johny85 said:


> 100mcg is considered as the edge, above that you'll be burning a lot of muscle too as for 'weightloss'. Actually, while being on DNP, 25mcg should be sufficient, as that will [more or less] replace your natural levels of T3 in your body [DNP stops the natural T3 conversion]. However, as you are in for fat loss, and your thyroid stops even with the lowest dose of T3 supplementation, you might as well take 50mcg, 75mcg, ... , of T3 in order to increase your fat loss. If you are on a high dose of T3 for too long, you will experience these symptoms: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperthyroidism#Symptoms_and_signs. Please mind: I didn't specify what high dose and too long is, as I am not an expert nor docter.


Cheers, i havent suffered any of those side effect but am feeling better for being on 50mcg now, cant explain how but i just do lol.


----------

